#ubuntu-uos-plenary 2016-05-03
<JamesJM> o/
<alecu> hello!
<_cyball_> hi :)
<JamesJM> o/
<olli|> dpm, got a link for me?
<dragos> Im on a phone
<_cyball_> does the stream work? mine is still black .. it says stream will start shortly ...
<kyrofa> _cyball_, not live yet
<JamesJM> Still 30 seconds to go... ;-)
<CheeseBurg> Hey! Did I miss much?
<mhall119> CheeseBurg: nope, just started
<om26er> mhall119, I can't find the link, where is it ?
<mhall119> om26er: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/meeting/22663/ubuntu-online-summit-opening-plenary/
<justCarakas> QUESTION why are all the photos of the Pro 5 in black and is it only available for sale in ugly gold ?
<olli|> justCarakas, not sure if the other colors sold out already
<olli|> let me check
<inetpro> hi everyone
<inetpro> could someone please change this channel's topic to include the link http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/2016-05-03
<mhall119> inetpro: there should be bots handling that, I've pinged the IRC team to see if they need a poke
<justCarakas> @oLLi| From what I can see there is only a golden 32 Meizu PRO 5 ubuntu edition
<sergiusens> \o/ I hope that means  we finally get auto backup for photos!
<ogra_> high hopes :)
<dpm> :)
<kyrofa> sergiusens, that barely works with the owncloud app on android :P
<kyrofa> Though maybe the most recent release improved it...
<sergiusens> kyrofa well now I would prefer backing up to amazon photos as I have it for free and unused :-)
<kyrofa> sergiusens, huh, I didn't know about that one actually
<sergiusens> kyrofa free for prime members ;-)
<olli|> justCarakas, it seems to be the only option at this point, not sure what the context is, sorry
<mhall119> multi-window webbrowser-app \o/
<ogra_> pfft, who needs that
<justCarakas> it sucks, its keeping me from actualy buying the phone and canonical and meizu are ignoring my tweets about it
 * ogra_ prefers multiple webapps instead ... each in its own confinement :)
<sergiusens> ogra_ well, I have to switch tabs to go from my irc tab to the onair one ;-)
<mhall119> ogra_: I hope it means we can have one normal and one private window open at the same time
<ogra_> sergiusens, use my kiwi-irc app :)
<sergiusens> ogra_ I can't get that to work on the desktop; a webapp open the browser and keeps the icon
<mhall119> useful for web dev
<sergiusens> ogra_ I'm on desktop ubuntu (xenial) and I snap install[ed] shout ;-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, so roll a snap for the clisnt side too ... using a webapp-container
<fusel> ogra_: wouldn't private especially benefit from being an extra app that has less privileges? if eg. it drops access to the normal browsing data on disk
<ogra_> *client
<mhall119> fusel: the browser already doesn't have access to data on disk, it goes through ContentHub for that
<ogra_> fusel, for sure ... thats the reason why i prefer webapps ... a private window of the same browser app still shares bits and pieces
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-plenary to: Track:  | Online Summit Opening Plenary with the Ubuntu Engineering team | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/meeting/22663/ubuntu-online-summit-opening-plenary/
<ogra_> mhall119, well ... it has shared space that all tabs can use
<fusel> mhall119: it has access to its own data, such as cookies and browsing history, which shouldn't be used ever in private browsing
<ogra_> right
<sergiusens> ogra_ I have this http://paste.ubuntu.com/16202003/
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah
<mhall119> fusel: ah,I see
<sergiusens> ogra_ but if I open that it opens in the main webbrowser-app that is running; and if I open it before opening the webbrowser-app it will use that as the main instance
<ogra_> sergiusens, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ogra/+junk/slack-webapp/files just make a deb ;)
<sergiusens> ogra_ your slack deb desktop file also opens in the main browser instead of it's own window
<sergiusens> ogra_ try using webbrowser-app as your main browser and you will see what I mean ;-)
<ogra_> nah
<ogra_> Exec=webapp-container https://ubuntu.slack.com/
<ogra_> it explicitly uses a container
<sergiusens> ogra_ do what I say and you will see ;-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, thats a bug then (it definitely worked for me on wily ... havent used the slack app under xenial yet)
<sergiusens> ogra_ if I don't have  webbrowser-app instance at all and use firefox or chrome as main browsers you wouldn't notice this
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, if a -container call opens in the browser thats definitely a really bad bug
<ogra_> (with my webapps i rely on the fact that the app doesnt share any of its cache etc)
<sergiusens> QUESTION what is the powerd overhaul all about?
<mhall119> overhauling powerd ;)
<ogra_> wax on... wax off ...
<olli|> sergiusens, powerd is causing death by papercut
 * olli| remembers kgunn venting on any interaction between powerd and e.g. proximity sensor
<sergiusens> mhall119 hah, but how
<mhall119> carefully?
<sergiusens> olli| if it implies no more dbus, I am all for it ;-)
<olli|> that I don't know
<olli|> bregma leads repowerd iirc
<kyrofa> olli|, why not superpowerd?
<sergiusens> UDS Q was my furthest recollection of the python2 conversation for me
<sergiusens> err, ignore the bad grammar :-)
<dobey> what's left on the image that uses py2?
<willcooke> People interested in AppStream:  https://www.freedesktop.org/software/appstream/docs/chap-AppStream-About.html#about-whatis
<heemayl> Is there any dependency of Py2 left on 16.04?
<willcooke> dobey, some Samba tools I think
<dobey> ah, hmm
<willcooke> dobey, we'll be in #ubuntu-uos-core if you're free to chat
<willcooke> in 15 mins
<olli|> kyrofa :)
<heemayl> ubuntu SC is gine, no?
<olli|> we have to reserve some names for the next rewrite
<kyrofa> olli|, haha
<Wellark> heemayl: you mean Ubuntu Software Center, right?
<heemayl> Yep
<Wellark> willcooke: --^
<heemayl> Its GNome ?
<mhall119> heemayl: USC is still in the archives I think, but not the default install
<willcooke> yeah, it's GNOME Software
<dobey> software-center and gnome-software aren't the same thing; the latter replaced the former in the default install
<willcooke> u-s-c is still in the archive if you want to install it, but it's unmaintained
<heemayl> Hmm.. i am not using 16.04 but read the release notes ththe USC is gone in favor of Gnome SC
<willcooke> heemayl, correct
<heemayl> So they are not mutually exclusive?
<willcooke> heemayl, nope
<heemayl> Good to know
<vulkam> where am i? o_O
<willcooke> heemayl, all the dependancies are still there in 16.04.  But likely won't be in 16.10
<nhaines> Nope, no more than apt, apt-get, aptititude, and synaptic are mutually exclusive.  (They're not!)
<heemayl> Ahh, so just for the time being..
<bluebug> There is already an application called snap (snap - Semi-HMM-based Nucleic Acid Parser). How are you going to avoid conflict with snap package manager?
<heemayl> bluebug: Thats already causing problems on man pages and some other places..
<heemayl> Some users are needing to remove snap to install snapd
<heemayl> Saw some questions on AU
<bluebug> heemayl: Probably I need to give up one :P
<heemayl> haha..then its going to be snap for sure :D
<kyrofa> bluebug, heemayl please raise those concerns in #snappy
<heemayl> Well, i can but the problem is they are not gonna remove a whole packaging system for a single package..
<bluebug> They can rename it
<dobey> well, can fix the dependencies
<heemayl> Thats a solution
<alecu> remember to eat your vegetables!
<kyrofa> dobey, yeah that's probably the easiest
<ogra_> alecu, yummy !
<kyrofa> heemayl, bluebug at least log a bug?
<dobey> heemayl: eh, i can install snap and snapd both
<heemayl> good for you..saw some posts on AU
<heemayl> i dont have 16.04 soc at check
<heemayl> *can't
<dobey> oh
<dobey> there is a media player called snappy though
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/05/03/%23ubuntu-uos-plenary.html
<ogra_> dobey, there are a lot of things called snappy :)
<dobey> and for some reason it snapd conflicts with it
<bluebug> They should name it upk (ubuntu package manager) :)
<dobey> Conflicts: snap (<< 2013-11-29-1ubuntu1), snappy
<dobey> not nice
<dobey> someone should file a bug about it
<bluebug> I'll try to file. But I dunno, how to do that.
<dobey> ubuntu-bug snapd
<dobey> run that :)
<ogra_> bluebug, chack the channel topic in #snappy ...
<ogra_> there is a link to the right place
<heemayl> saw this today
<heemayl> http://askubuntu.com/a/763695/216503\
<ogra_> well, if you are using an ubuntu desktop you realyl shouldnt have to care ... snapd is part of the default seed nowadays
<ogra_> snap install will work out of the box
<dobey> ogra_: well, you don't have to care unless you want to also use the things which snappy conflicts with
<bluebug> ogra_: Thanks
<ogra_> dobey, these would have been uninstalled on upgrade though
<dobey> that's not the point i was making :)
<ogra_> i know :)
<dobey> anyway, plenary over. cheers :)
#ubuntu-uos-plenary 2016-05-04
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/05/04/%23ubuntu-uos-plenary.html
<constnt> snapcraft
<CrookedHillary> what is this room for
<anickname> Hello. How is everyone?
<AuroraAvenue> Hi Mark :)
<AuroraAvenue> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1605-mark-shuttleworths-qa
<AuroraAvenue> Is this starting now ?
<AuroraAvenue> Maybe it's at 7pm GMT ?
<ventrical> g'day evryone:)
<popey> Yo yo!
<mcphail> I presume it is OK to lurk in here without registering for UOS?
<ventrical> yep .. thats me :)
<Sanjay> hi
<ventrical> hi Sanjay
<AuroraAvenue> Hi popey, cheers for the edits.
<Sanjay> are you mark
<ventrical> no.... but he'll be here...
<Sanjay> when
<AuroraAvenue> Mark usually appears as his own namer although his IRC comments never make it into logs ;-)
<ventrical> bout 25 mins
<ventrical> k .. got to finish lunch .. im starved..
<Sanjay> ventrical who are you
<AuroraAvenue> Doing a hangout before the show if anyone's interested :) http://ow.ly/4nqrDT
<Sanjay> sorry frnds i m new here please help me
<popey> mcphail: sure
<AuroraAvenue> Sanjay: Just go here & wait 25 minutes :) http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/meeting/22664/mark-shuttleworths-qa/
<mcphail> popey: ta
<ventrical> Sanjay  I am Dale Beaudoin ... team captian of Ubuntu Development version testing at ubuntuforums.org
<mcphail> Actually, do I have to register to see the live stream? Is the youtube window only active post hoc?
<popey> no
<ventrical> it will just come up
<mcphail> cool
<AuroraAvenue> Yeah, where's the tube video address ?
<popey> It will appear at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/meeting/22664/mark-shuttleworths-qa/
<ventrical> its still early..
<Sanjay> hello dale i m also a linux fan i love it from my heart. i also want to be a part of it. can you tell me how?
<ventrical> note : Ubuntu Development VersionTesting not to be confused with Canonical Q/A
<ventrical> Sanjay You can go to www.ubuntuforums.org and join up there . There are lots of help echos and forums and you do not have to be a member to get helps with all questions for ubuntu flavours.
<Sanjay> thanks
<ventrical> Sanjay Ubutuforums also has extremely large knowledge base.
<Sanjay> how can i make career in linux
<popey> blimey, there's a lot of money related questions in there AuroraAvenue
<popey> and some dupes from our Q&A
<popey> maybe cover some other bases.
<popey> if people want to ask Mark questions, feel free to get them in early here, prefix with QUESTION: :)
<AuroraAvenue> popey, Put an 'X' next to the ones you don't count as 'tenable' and I shall delete them :)
<popey> nah, I just won't use them
<popey> I think you can self edit your own questions
<dholbach> go go go!
 * popey tickles dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey 
<ventrical> QUESTION: I don't mean to sound like a broken record but are we going to get snappy-personal-images soon? Thank you.:)
<popey> :)
<mhall119> wow, lots of questions already
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-plenary to: Track:  | Mark Shuttleworth's Q&A | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/meeting/22664/mark-shuttleworths-qa/
<ventrical> I want snappy personal so bad I can tase it :)
<ventrical> Thanks Michael!
<zyga> ventrical: as soon as they are ready probably :)
<nhaines> I just stickied a link to the Q&A video at /r/Ubuntu.
<ventrical> zyga hehe  umm   I ws hoping for something more definitive. My apologies.. I just have high hopes and a difficult time to curb my enthusiasms:)
<mcphail> QUESTION: Congratulations on making Ubuntu an innovative and exciting platform for development. Is there a plan to fully and comprehensively document the SDK, Mir and snappy? Just now, the documentation is not as good as competing projects
<zyga> ventrical: I'm sure we all do, I don't know anything more
<ventrical> zyga .. thanks
<zyga> mcphail: we discussed documentation today and there are concrete plans to improve snappy and snapcraft docs
<mcphail> zyga: brilliant
<AuroraAvenue> nhaines: bit late - it was already in the 1st ten posts.
<zyga> mcphail: we also will gladly take contributions from the community so feel free to poke as in #snappy for concrete ideas
<mcphail> zyga: smashing. The a great first step would be to flesh out the man page for "snap" on 16.04 desktop
<AuroraAvenue> popey, Good question - hope you get your "Ubuntu Mate" mentioning thingy
<zyga> mcphail: the manual page is automatically generated, I just had a look at it and it could use some love
<nhaines> AuroraAvenue: "stickying" it makes it more visible and easier to find.  If you sticky it too early then everyone's asking for time zone conversions or complaining there's no video.
<mcphail> zyga: :)
<mcphail> zyga: it took me 2 days to realise it performed the same function as the "snappy" command on core ;p
<zyga> mcphail: it is the new incarnation of snappy command
<zyga> mcphail: I think this was discussed on the mailing list but I agree we can always use more visibility :)
<zyga> ok, time to start :)
<popey> Get yer questions in...
<popey> prefix with QUESTION: for maximum satisfaction
<t1mp> do I need to reload the page or should it start automatically?
<popey> it should
<rk> why Ubuntu doesn't update like windows 10
<nhaines> QUESTION: Would you visit space again in the future?  What is your favorite memory of Mir?
<zyga> QUESTION: where do you see ubuntu in 5 years from now
<popey> rk: what? without asking, during presentations?
<nhaines> t1mp: if it says "Live stream is starting soon," you're all good.
<nhaines> popey: that's the best way.
<t1mp> nhaines: okay :)
<popey>  😃
<popey> or during weather reports on live TV
<justCarakas> is it me or hasn't it started yet ?
<popey> justCarakas: it is not you
<Amar> hasnt started yet
<sebsebseb> hi
<popey> (on this occasion)
<popey> hello sebsebseb
<mcphail> QUESTION: Deepmind has been give access to millions of patient records in the NHS. Is free/opensource software lagging behind the curve in healthcare? Do you have ambitions to change the situation? Where do you feel free solutions would be better?
<sebsebseb> popey: hi
<justCarakas> nice addition popey :p
<nik011> QUESTION: What is your favorite ubuntu touch app, what is your favorite ubuntu phone and what is your thoughts on the ubports project?
<ventrical> we want rocket man !!
<sebsebseb> uh already questions and Mark isn't even there yet?
<Amar> doesn't hurt to get ahead sebsebseb :)
<popey> sebsebseb: it's all under control :)
<ventrical> here he is
<popey> fret ye not
<AuroraAvenue> refresh browsers - he's on ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_5WArtEFaU
<erio> it's connected
<dholbach> go go go! :)
<zyga> live
<zyga> works!
<nhaines> sebsebseb: yes, that's how we don't have dead air.  ;)
<popey> \o/
<justCarakas> its live
<popey> mhall119: i see you not him
<nhaines> Slides?  Do we get to see his holiday photos?  :)
<popey> oh, okay now
<yahn> QUESTION: The content of your recent talks/interviews seems to be largely focussed around cloud/server computing (openstack, juju, MAAS etc). Are you still as passionate about Ubuntu in the personal computing space as you were when you started the project?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Mark, what do you think about the Hud and how would you like it to be intergreated into unity8?
<mariogrip> QUESTION: are you coming to ubucon EU?
<Mister_Q> ChloeWolfieGirl \o/
<mushrooms> hi all, is live?
<Amar> yes
<mhall119> can everyone see Mark's slides?
<zyga> yes
<nhaines> mhall119: yes we can.
<AuroraAvenue> yep.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: All ubuntu animals are fighting eachother, which wins?
<nhaines> mushrooms: it's just started.
<erio> yes! seeing Congratulations on 16.04
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Do you own a zoo, how do you get the ideas for version names?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: How do you come up with all those animal names for releases, been loads already, and should be more to come
<dobey> yes i see pixels
<erio> I want to see answer to yahn question
<sebsebseb> ChloeWolfieGirl: h eh bet me to it :d
<justCarakas1> so it is mate and not Ma Te ? :p
<dobey> ChloeWolfieGirl: Clever Cthulhu wins
<popey> justCarakas: it doesn't matter :)
<Amar> QUESTION: Any ideas about what the new naming scheme be after 16.10?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: What happended to Ubuntu TV?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Sebsebseb: I am the Hud and strange question Queen
<Amar> what the new naming scheme will be*
<popey> sebsebseb: again?
<mushrooms> QUESTION: is yakety yak name related to the "Capture the flag" movie?
<dobey> justCarakas1: it's maht-ay, like yerba
<yahn> QUESTION: Do you see Ubuntu for phones entering the conventional retail space (brick and mortar stores) within the next 12 months?
<dobey> mushrooms: it's a song
<nhaines> Amar: the naming scheme won't change after 16.10.
<Amar> still animals? :D
<erio> QUESTION: The content of your recent talks/interviews seems to be largely focussed around cloud/server computing (openstack, juju, MAAS etc). Are you still as passionate about Ubuntu in the personal computing space as you were when you started the project?
<mushrooms> @dobey oh
<nhaines> Amar: yup!  Starts over with "A".  :)
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: What's your favourite open source event not including anything Ubuntu specific?
<Amar> brilliant thanks
<justCarakas> QUESTION can you tell us something we don't know already :D
<mariogrip> QUESTION: are we getting an ubuntu watch?
<nhaines> mariogrip: he said at UbuCon Summit no.  :)
<dobey> nhaines: assuming ascii only
<superhamsteri> Oooo :(
<nhaines> dobey: I already joked with someone about going to Greek letters.
<mushrooms> QUESTION: what is your daily driver phone? is it ubuntu? and if so what are your favourite apps and scopes?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Was going to space more exciting or more scary?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When will you use unity 8 on desktop, also do you use ubuntu on the phone daily or do you still use alternatives like ios and android for apps and ideas?
<dholbach> snappy!
<dobey> nhaines: well, can still be latin
<ogra_> Schnaps !
<Amar> latin names could be great too
<dobey> nhaines: plenty of accented chars in latin text languages :)
<yahn> QUESTION: What major technological innovation are you hoping to see within the next 10 years?
<nhaines> They aren't usually "different" letters, though.  Depends on the language.  :)
<nhaines> They're not "different" in English.
<AuroraAvenue> ok
<mariogrip> lxd YEY, love it :D
<dobey> nhaines: eh? ē is not e :)
<kosiara> QUESTION: I'm very excited for Ubuntu Phone, Ubuntu Tablet and the new Unity 8 desktop. What's the priority of  the new Unity 8 compared to server, hypervisor etc... I'm a fan of snappy but would like to see the new 16.10 with Unity 8 as well.
<mushrooms> QUESTION: will we see more ubuntu branded hardware on ubuntu store? like home routers, mice, shirts etc
<nhaines> dobey: it is in English! :D
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: If a snap doesnt work are you excited to beable to go “Awww snap”
<Amar> lol
<dobey> nhaines: nope. it is only the same for lazy people
<nhaines> I've ruined like 5 different development environments, and they've all been lxc containers.  :D
<erio> QUESTION: Will we see Ubuntu Software center rebuild to allow Snappy, and also things like Google Chrome and paind apps?
<nhaines> dobey: nope, if you look at a dictionary, they're sorted in-line with others, as opposed to Spanish where "ll" is a separate letter under a whole different heading.
<erio> *paid
<dobey> erio: gnome-software already supports snaps in 16.04
<erio> dobey: only in unstable isn't ? And not like USC ...
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: What kind of things do you tend to do in general, but away from technology?
<user20> QUESTION: When do you think will ubuntu phone be popular enough, so that some big apps like netflix, whatsapp etc. will come to ubuntu phone?
<dobey> erio: 16.04 is not unstable. it's the latest lts release
<Sanjay> hi mark
<mushrooms> QUESTION: is canonical diversifying into foods? and how many ubuntu food trucks does canonical have
<erio> QUESTION: Do you plan to use MS partnership to get us Microsoft Office or help Libreoffice to solve it's current bugs?
<nhaines> Mm, ketchup.
<erio> yahn  !
<yahn> damn
<yahn> my original question didn't make the cut :(
<erio> I'm sad because it was my main doubt.
<mushrooms> QUESTION: the snap is interesting but there is no simple way to make a snap from the SDK, what is your opinion about that? making things simpler
<mushrooms> is dead? :/
<mushrooms> uh, live now
<Amar> QUESTION: How do you plan to top this year's MWC? :P
<nhaines> yahn: carriers make those decisions and announcements, not Canonical.  So even if he knew he couldn't say.  :)
<Sanjay> hi mark why you dont use facebook?
<yahn> nhaines, that's true but isn't it up to Canonical to make the push to OEM's?
<erio> QUESTION: Ubuntu Server is rock solid, a great piece of software and works great on AWS and other providers. Will you return attention to the Desktop now?
<ogra_> Xbox !!!!
<nhaines> yahn: nope.  The OEMs dictate the manufacturing schedule.
<mushrooms> QUESTION: how many people work on the phone/tablet (apple has 800+ people working only on the camera)
<ogra_> (or did he mean eggs)
<nhaines> And also the publicity for that.
<yahn> nhaines, any chance you could give my first question a bit of a nudge? ;)
<yahn> I'm genuinely curious about the answer
<dobey> glass is pretty apropos ;)
<yahn> I ran it by dholbach to make sure it was appropriate
<popey> yahn: which?
<LugariusRL654> im late... sory
<erio> nhaines , yahn QUESTION: The content of your recent talks/interviews seems to be largely focussed around cloud/server computing (openstack, juju, MAAS etc). Are you still as passionate about Ubuntu in the personal computing space as you were when you started the project?
 * nhaines changes my etherpad color to popey's.
<yahn> popey, The content of your recent talks/interviews seems to be largely focussed around cloud/server computing (openstack, juju, MAAS etc). Are you still as passionate about Ubuntu in the personal computing space as you were when you started the project?
<popey> ah, i see
<LugariusRL654> snappy is awesome
<ogra_> +1
<ogra_> :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Does canonical and Steam still talk and have a close partnership, will steam advertise people to use snap version of ubuntu to develop games for steam games?
<nhaines> Snappy *is* awesome.  :)
<LugariusRL654> What is the actual status of unity8? what is the roadmap? I can control unity7 easy with keyboard, can i use unity8 with keyboard too?
<erio> QUESTION: When you think of IoT, do you plan to partner with raspberrypi.org to get to a better prototyping board using Snappy?
<popey> mhall119: scroll up :)
<nhaines> erio: what does the RPi lack?
<AuroraAvenue> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1605-mark-shuttleworths-qa
<ogra_> erio the rpi2 is our default device already
<nhaines> I love Etherpad.  It's like multiplayer gedit.
<erio> nhaines: right now doing anything requires a thousand steps, but maybe with snaps we could have simple one click apps to do things in the real world.
<LugariusRL654> Whats the thing with Mycroft? is Canonical helping on the project so that unity8 has an personal assistent like siri?
<nhaines> erio: we already have that if you put Ubuntu Core on an RPi 2.  :)
<erio> LugariusRL654: you need to use QUESTION:
<popey> \o/ Mycroft!
<popey> Voice of popey ㋛
<erio> nhaines: wait, seriously? I have RPi 2 here, but didn't knew I could use Ubuntu on it.
<ogra_> snappy mycroft !
<popey> yup, ubuntu runs on pi2
<popey> Ubuntu MATE Desktop on Pi 2 is a really popular download
<kyrofa> erio, here: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/start/
<nhaines> erio: yup!  I think Lubuntu has a spin, and Snappy Ubuntu Core launched with RPi 2 images at the same time as the RPi 2.  :D
<yahn> popey, is speed the only reason we don't see Ubuntu proper on the rpi2?
<nhaines> yahn: graphics drivers.
<erio> yahn: !
<yahn> nhaines, aah ok. Something compiz related?
<popey> Martin Wimpress has got Unity7 working on the Pi 2 :)
<popey> or pi 3.. can't remember
<popey> but on the pi :)
<nhaines> popey: now *that's* impressive.  :)
<sebsebseb> we are vips :d
<popey> it's surprising to see!
<yahn> I'd be super keen to run ubuntu proper on the pi series
<dobey> pi r^2
<dobey> or 2piR maybe
<nhaines> yahn: basically it all works except Unity.
<erio> :D
<dobey> nhaines: use unity8 :)
<nhaines> dobey: also doesn't work on the RPi2 as far as I know.  :P
<LugariusRL654> Is it possible that Ubuntu in the future doesnt need Debian anymore?
<popey> nope
<erio> Thank you Mark, I am more relaxed now.
<yahn> QUESTION: What is your 'we won' moment for the Ubuntu project?
<TheTwo> QUESTION: will Unity 8 be VR ready?
<sebsebseb> LugariusRL654: probably
<nhaines> mhall119 / popey: are you putting the asked questions somewhere or just deleting them?
<Amar> LugariousRL654 you should prefix your questions with QUESTION:
<nhaines> (The asked and answered questions.)
<popey> nhaines: deleting
<LugariusRL654> ok Amar thanks
<popey> but etherpad tracks everything
<nhaines> popey: Weren't you just in the session 4 hours ago where we talked about transcriptions?  ;)
<LugariusRL654> do i have to reask Amar?
<popey> no
<popey> that was a bot
<LugariusRL654> k ^^
<nhaines> popey: man, Mycroft is getting really advanced these days.
<popey> LugariusRL654: no
<FlowRiser> QUESTION: Mark, what phones are the Canonical developers using to test Ubuntu?
<nhaines> FlowRiser: they're using the Nexus 4 and the retail devices.
<dobey> nhaines: and nexus5 and opo and etc
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Do you think Ubuntu will bring tablets back to life after the downfall in tablet sales?
<FlowRiser> Whoah, I knew about the Nexus 4  already, but not about the opo
 * mcphail wonders if all sabdfl's robots are going to have popey's voice
<popey> hah
<svij> mcphail: I'm rather worried that the robots will also have popey s face^^
<mcphail> ha!
<popey> uggh
<FlowRiser> hahah xD
<popey> what a horrid thought!
<erio> We need the desktop to build things for the Phone and the Cloud.
<dobey> popey with a beach ball
<popey> YES!
<sebsebseb> as a side note, popeys face you can already find in the Ubuntu phone app store still I think
<ogra_> erio, what if your phone is your desktop ?
<ogra_> :)
<popey> ogra_: BOOOOM
<popey> Mind. Blown.
<mariogrip> QUESTION: is there any plans of "removing" the android part in ubuntu touch?
<dobey> ogra_: not big enough for a desk
<dobey> ogra_: but too big for a phone :(
<erio> ogra_: I only used MIT AppInventor that did it and still required a computer . :/
<alejo> QUESTION: Are plans for us in Latinamerica (i am from Chile) so we can buy phones and tables with ubuntu?
<ogra_> dobey, pessimist :P
<dobey> ogra_: i have a very large desk
<erio> Ola alejo !
<Amar> mars!
<ogra_> I managed to do the whole UOS on my ubuntu tablet.... Not to far out anymore
<popey> Get your ass to mars!
<nhaines> sabdfl on Dragon to Mars confirmed.
<zyga> QUESTION: would you say ubuntu will reach mars in the next decade?
<alejo> erio: hola!! :D
<erio> alejo: brasil aqui. :)
<nhaines> I don't get very much done on my Nexus 7 with Unity 8, but I'm not *constantly* angry with it this year.
<zyga> QUESTION: we all talk about unity 8, what do you see would be the thing that woud warrant the need for a unity 9?
<erio> Can we have Electron on Unity 8? I need Atom.
<mariogrip> QUESTION: in your words, what does Open source and Ubuntu mean for you
<nhaines> erio: you can have any kind of app on Unity 8.
<ogra_> erio, sergiuens is producing a snap of electron I think
<LugariusRL654> QUESTION: Whats the thing with Mycroft? is Canonical helping on the project so that unity8 has an personal assistent like Siri? Will it work on Phone maybe?
<erio> ogra_: nice, thanks! :]
<alejo> erio: great!!! Bueno ver a un amigo de estos lugares :D
<ventrical> no snappy personal image question?
<FlowRiser> QUESTION: What was the most impressive things you've seen running Ubuntu Core ?
<dobey> zyga: we could bump the version tomorrow :P
<zyga> dobey: :)
<nhaines> ventrical: There's a full session on that next.
<ventrical> ok..thanks..
<nhaines> ventrical: over on the convergence track.  :)
 * ogra_ wants unity11
<zyga> lol
<erio> alejo: existe uma comunidade ubuntu latin america ?
<dobey> nobody remembers unity3d (no, not that unity3d)
<zyga> if we use systemd versioning we might reach unity95 soon ;)
<ogra_> thats will even beat windows10 !
<AuroraAvenue> XPS 13 : http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/xps-13-9350-laptop-ubuntu/pd
<dobey> unity-2d is dead, long live unity-2d
<sethj_> QUESTION: Are there any plans for a US Ubuntu store? Shipping is currently so expensive it is hard for US ubuntu fans to get swag
<nhaines> sethj_: they had one for about 6 months.
<ogra_> dobey, shhh
<LugariusRL654> haha!
<sethj_> nhaines, I know, but it's gone :(
<FlowRiser> sethj_, for East European fans as well
<mariogrip> next year we need 2 hours, there is so many question :P
<dobey> mariogrip: or fewer questions ;)
<Amar> mariogrip agreed
<nhaines> sethj_: yes, but probably for a reason.  (Either it was stoo hard to keep inventory both places, or it wasn't profitable enough, both, etc.)
<UbuntuFun_de> QUESTION: Is Ubuntu TV still on the plan? when or can we expect a new Version?
<mariogrip> dobey: :P
<sethj_> nhaines, yes, hence the question ;()
<erio> QUESTION: will we see partnership with Microsoft for getting new Microsoft Office and Skype on Ubuntu, like it's available on Mac?
<Mister_Q> UbuntuFun_de keep asking every uos :D
<bluebug> QUESTION: any plan to launch another campaign like Ubuntu Edge?
<nhaines> sethj_: yes, but we can probably imagine the answer is "It wasn't profitable so we don't plan to lose money again."
<TheTwo> QUESTION: Will we be able to move the launcher to the bottom in Unity 8 as well?
<Lolrepeatlol> Will we be able to apply icon packs on Ubuntu mobile?
<zyga> QUESTION: are we going to see ubuntu 16.04 on windows soon?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Do you play steam games, if so whats your favourite game or game youre excited for?
<nhaines> erio: don't keep asking a question over and over once it' been added to Etherpad.
<Sanjay> hi mark please make a official fb account or page so that people can connect with you easily
<nhaines> erio: or before, either, I guess  :)
<dobey> zyga: just run do-release-upgrade -d? :P
<Sanjay> please pick my request
<zyga> dobey: breaks on udev
<dobey> zyga: ah
<ogra_> Ubuntu TV will eventually just be another snappy spin
<zyga> dobey: windows is not as good as the real thing and some plumbing layer packages fail
<t1mp> the WEREWOLF would win, obviously!
<erio> nhaines: ok, sorry. Next time would be cool to see questions on the right in a pane so we could upvote downvote and you could filter .
<dobey> ruh roh
<popey> oof
<popey> put 50p in the meter
<zyga> QUESTION: what do you plan to do after ubuntu-z, back to -a?
<ventrical> freeze
<zyga> froze here too
<zyga> back
<nhaines> Grr, I wanted to hear about the yakkety answer!
<t1mp> mark broke up
<t1mp> I missed the yakkety answer and what came after that
<nhaines> mhall119: ask him again about the yakkety decision.  :P
<Amar> nooooooo
<erio> noooo
<sethj_> nhaines, reddit might be a good option for that? (voting on questions)
<popey> ROLLING RELEASE!
<sethj_> trello would also work
<ogra_> Snappy !
<erio> sethj_: reddit software yes, it's open, but not hosted on reddit I think...
<LugariusRL654> QUESTION: Why is the default search engine Google and not the OpenSource project DuckDuckGo?
<sebsebseb> LugariusRL654: good questioon, but maybe they had a deal like Mozilla had
<nhaines> sethj_: well, at the moment mhall119 and popey are trying to curate a wide variety of questions that can't be answered by other teams or are interesting to get Mark's perspective on.
<erio> LugariusRL654: it would be like Windows, you have to remove Bing before using.
<zyga> QUESTION: What was your biggest surprises of 2016 so far?
<erio> that was harsh..
<Amar> QUESTION: Do you play any games on Steam?
<ogra_> QUESTION: Will there ever be ubuntu TV ads featuring Scarlett Johansson ?
<wililupy_> ?When bug 1 is solved?
<justCarakas> isn't bug 1 already solved ?
<sergiusens> ogra_ you always ask the right questions ;-)
<kyrofa> wililupy_, bug 1 was closed ages ago :P
<ogra_> hat is solved since a whil
<erio> wililupy_: link to bug 1 ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Whats your favourite, zombie crushing alian splattering game on ubuntu?
<zyga> QUESTION: when can we see you for another Q&A session?
<sebsebseb> QUESTON: You are known like Richard Stallman, or Linus Torvaldes as a famous person in the open souce free software world, but who out of people like that, would you say you enjoyed meeting the most and why?
<sebsebseb> probably won't have time for that question ^
<nhaines> erio: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1
<popey> Ok, I think we have more questions than we can possibly cover in 5 mins.  😃
<dobey> ogra_: let's not whitewash ubuntu too ;P
<sebsebseb> popey: indeed
<ogra_> heh
<nhaines> popey: so ask the yakkety one again that got eaten by YouTube!
<justCarakas> it started some minutes late so we can run late :p
<erio> that's an awesome bug.
<captoon> Considering the fact that Chrome is now the #1 browser in terms of the number of users, is there any consideration to move away from Firefox?
<sebsebseb> captoon: is it? that's sad in a way!
<sebsebseb> captoon: Firefox is the one that started changing  lots of stuff for the better. made IE improvee etc etc
<popey> We can't ship Chrome by default.
<popey> It's non-free
<justCarakas> won't the ubuntu browser become the default ?
<captoon> Yes, Chrome overtook IE :0
<erio> sebsebseb: yes it is. And the fastest growing one is Microsoft Edge if you want to get sadder...
<nhaines> The Ubuntu browser isn't terrible.
<ogra_> Its awesome
<sebsebseb> erio: Edge really?
<dobey> captoon: chromium would be the one to ship in ubuntu
<sebsebseb> erio: well maybe since it's in WIndows 10
<captoon> I meant Chromium as an alternative...
<ventrical> Mark and All.. great session. You've made the world a better place. ttyl
<LugariusRL654> Thanks ... i see! ... You got that this started with snappy ^^
<yahn> nhaines, it really needs extension support
<justCarakas> I prefer the ubuntu browser over chromium
<TheTwo> QUESTION: Why does .snap's security matter when criminals can still use .debs instead?
<nhaines> yahn: probably.  :)
<Dexstar> Question: Can you hire me?
<dobey> TheTwo: not sure what you mean by that question
<Mister_Q> QUESTION: are you coming to ubucon EU?
<FlowRiser> Man, difficult question
<AuroraAvenue> started 5 minutes late !
<TheTwo> dobey: when somebody wants to harm your PC he'll use debs instead of snaps
<justCarakas> 6 mintues left in this session!
<justCarakas> :p
<UbuntuFun_de> Thank you Michael and Mark for your time and answers. It was fun to follow and very interesting. *Thump Up
<popey> heh
<popey> nice try justCarakas
<justCarakas> ^^
<dobey> TheTwo: no, they can't (on a system baed on ubuntu core where the os is a signed snap; and / is read-only on the phone for a reason
<dobey> TheTwo: and if someone has access to install a .deb your system is already lost anyway
<Amar> lol
<udsbotub> 5 minutes left in this session!
<popey> udsbotub: careful
<popey> that way bans lie
<justCarakas> ok :)
<justCarakas> sorry
<justCarakas> :D
<justCarakas> just a joke
<popey> :)
<erio> Thank you Mark!
<erio> I am so happy!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/05/04/%23ubuntu-uos-plenary.html
<LugariusRL654> thanks.... too many questions.... ill ask next time ^^ (^^
<alejo> erio: bye!! debo ir a trabajar
<popey>  😃
<erio> alejo: bom trabalho!
<Amar> Cheers Mark ;)
<yahn> thanks Mark, mhall119 & those who helped set this up
<LugariusRL654> thanks again.... bye bye!
<AuroraAvenue> I broke a nail :(
<sethj_> Thanks Mark! mhall119 and popey too!
<erio> nhaines: good work! :D
<nhaines> mhall119 and popey: thanks for all your hard work!  :D
<mhall119> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/meeting/22652/ubuntu-personal-and-convergence-qa/ is the next Q&A
<justCarakas> thanks mhall110 and popey and mark
<popey> nice one mhall119
<UbuntuFun_de> Great Session! (Y)
<mcphail> Cheers everyone. Enjoyed that.
<ogra_> Thanks !
<nhaines> erio: thanks, but I was just answering some questions here I thuoght wouldn't make the main video.  :)
<yahn> perhaps my question came across as negative
<Amar> I'm pretty sure he answered it
<yahn> nah he didn't
<dobey> yahn: which question?
<Amar> the one about Ubuntu cloud and personal
<nhaines> yahn: well, there were a lot of questions and he can't pick all of them.  Which question did you not get an answer to?
<AuroraAvenue> not sure about the youtube picture on the cover, thou.
<dobey> yahn: more than one of your questions were answered
<yahn> The content of your recent talks/interviews seems to be largely focussed around cloud/server computing (openstack, juju, MAAS etc). Are you still as passionate about Ubuntu in the personal computing space as you were when you started the project?
<popey> It's always difficult juggling them
<yahn> that was the one I was most interested in
<popey> yes, he did answer that yahn
<AuroraAvenue> Out of over 10 questions - I got 1 answered.
<Amar> yep he answered that
<nhaines> He did answer that one.
<yahn> oh
<yahn> somehow I missed it
<dobey> yeah
<mariogrip> what does the "red star" in front of someones name on summit.ubuntu.com mean?
<yahn> sorry gents
<popey> mariogrip: they're awesome
<dobey> yahn: watch the video again later then :)
<popey> mariogrip: do you have a red star?
<popey>  😃
<mariogrip> yeah :P
<popey> (it means "attending" or "required" (yellow / orange))
<yahn> mario have you got time for a quick question?
<mariogrip> yahn: sure
<yahn> how's the work going on the oneplus one image for ubuntu touch?
<yahn> the github activity seems to be frozen at the moment
<mariogrip> note that the project is spread over many repos on github, there is not just one repo
<yahn> mariogrip, where is the best place to view activity?
<mariogrip> but, I have an release ready soon that's has everything working except bt, gps and camera
<mariogrip> but i hope to fix them as soon as i can
<gfhss> i missed
<mariogrip> yahn: on our github team/group and some launchpad
<gfhss> When and where is the next..... and why this isnt ubuntu on air?
<yahn> mariogrip, ok, thanks
<yahn> your work is much appreciated btw
<AuroraAvenue> mariogrip: You have questions to answer on  Patreon.
<mariogrip> AuroraAvenue: thanks for letting me know, ill answer them :)
<AuroraAvenue> also you need to incl. the sub-topic "Legacy Devices" on ubports forum for other stuff to be talked about . If you do that I promise to work hard on populating the foryum with juicy stuff.
<AuroraAvenue> **forum
<yahn> mark always gives an erudite answer
<jondotlocal> Great work including native ZFS support - with rumors of licensing issues present, how likely is it that availability of ZFS will remain?
#ubuntu-uos-plenary 2016-05-05
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/05/05/%23ubuntu-uos-plenary.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-plenary to: Track:  | Track Summaries | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/meeting/22691/track-summaries/
 * dholbach hugs mariogrip :)
<nhaines> Hmm, I should've asked someone earlier (maybe popey) about the timeline for the USB sticks showing up in the Canonical Shop. :)
<tedg> Live!
<dholbach> WOOHOO - LAST SESSION! 🎆
<mariogrip> dholbach: awwww, I wanted more sessions :P gimme more :P
<dholbach> MOAR! :-)
<popey> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLYo2I7IfxX1QzAIFWOydgcz1qPIA93PhB  - playlist of all sessions at UOS
<popey> Please share!
<LarreaMikel> Is it here the party?
 * dholbach hugs danialbehzadi 
<danialbehzadi> dholbach: Hugs back >:D<
<dholbach> :-)
<mhall119> mariogrip: you gotta wait 6 whole months now for the next UOS
<dobey> 6? not 3?
<mariogrip> mhall119: maybe not if popey's idea will get "accepted" ;)
<mhall119> well, there was discussion on changing UOS, so maybe less than 6 months, but in any case not more than that
<mariogrip> :)
<mhall119> is there any core app that nik90 *hasn't* been a part of now?
<tedg> Me wants directions from popey
<ali1234> popeynav pls
<dholbach> that's popey making UOS great again
<dholbach> ali1234++
<mhall119> popey navigates you in kilometers, nhaines navigates you in miles
<tedg> Wait, can I blame popey if the directions are wrong? ;-)
<mhall119> you can always #blamepopey
<LarreaMikel> what is the proper IRC channel to ask about ubuntu touch app development? #ubuntu-touch ??
<dholbach> yep
<mhall119> LarreaMikel: #ubuntu-app-devel
<LarreaMikel> mhall119: thanks! ;)
<mhall119> either one, but -app-devel is more app focused, -touch is more device/OS focused
<popey> +1
<mariogrip> I would use unav even if i know where im going if there was a popey voice option :P
<mhall119> those new scope designs look hot, that's on the top of my list to go back and watch
<nhaines> mariogrip: I took over English voice prompts now!
<nhaines> mhall119: I missed the sesssion but saw the G+ preview.  And of course read the OMGUbuntu article about how that was absolutely, definitely what they're going to look like.
<sergiusens> mhall119 heh, nik90 is a core app hopper!
<mariogrip> nhaines: then I will also start using unav even if i know where i go :)
<cm-t> just added our session summary in the doc :P
<nhaines> Hehe, I learned last week that apparently I'm the default voice if there's no localized one!
<cm-t> (a summary of the summary :O)
<popey> Not sure you really want my voice... http://popey.com/~alan/popey_mycroft.mp3
<mariogrip> dpm: hud?
<popey> hah
<svij> popey: you have a lovely podcast-radio! … and Podcast-Face. ;)
<mariogrip> popey: yes! i want that on my mycroft box! yes go go go :)
<popey> svij:  😃
<mhall119> dpm didn't mention the Ubuntu Cat Summit
<mhall119> oh, wait, there it is
<mariogrip> cats**
<dholbach> haha, that's right :)
<svij> catcontent!
<mariogrip> haha :P
<dholbach> always works :)
 * mhall119 would list his dog up to the camera, but even the small one is heavy
<svij> I remember the day when I thought ubuntu.cat is a page about ubuntu cats and not about ubuntu catalan…
<dholbach> haha :-D
<popey> Quick, everyone go to http://discourse.ubuntu.com/ :)
<svij> yay ubucon europe. :)
<dholbach> <3 <3 <3
<svij> More info about ubucon europe: http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-europe/
<dholbach> 🎉
<cm-t> svij: we also have ubuntu.lol as seen during unconferences@ubucon :)
<svij> cm-t: it lacks content :P
<cm-t> it has nothing, it's just a random lxc generic deploy wordpress :)
<cm-t> whaqt you want to be ther, can be :)
<cm-t> :'D
<mhall119> cm-t: how many made xerus noises?
<cm-t> just not you and popey :<
<mhall119> :)
<Mister_Q> cm-t, cant wait for our podcast collaboration :)
<svij> cm-t: still waiting for your interviews from the summit ;)
<cm-t> Mister_Q: yes :)
<cm-t> svij: already cut 3 of them (scarlet, mhall119, ryan) + sabdfl
<dobey> l'ubuntu or lubuntu?
<svij> cm-t: uploade!
<svij> cm-t: allez allez allez!
<svij> :)
<mhall119> \o/
<svij> this time no fireworks?
<mhall119> svij: just cats
<svij> :D
<svij> exploding kittens
<dholbach> woohoo
<nhaines> Thanks everyone!  \o/
<dholbach> thanks - that was really nice :)
<LarreaMikel> cheers!
<dholbach> this was good fun :)
<willcooke> woo!  thanks dpm, mhall119, davidcalle, dholbach popey
<LarreaMikel> thank you!
<leubuntupodcast>  Thanks everyone o/
<dpm> \o/
<mhall119> thanks everyone!
<popey> that were proper fun
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-plenary to: HOT TOPIC
<davidcalle> \o/ _o_ \o/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-plenary to: Track:  | Track Summaries | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/meeting/22691/track-summaries/
<popey> bah
<popey> stupid bot
<mhall119> lol
<nhaines> New topic: "That was Ubuntu Online Summit!"
<mariogrip> http://mariogrip.github.io/ubuntu-cats/
<mariogrip> popey: fell free to pull request your cat :P
<popey> :)
<popey> mariogrip: http://imgur.com/pq0vPgf & http://imgur.com/KLqUNSu are mine :)
<danialbehzadi> Thanks everyone. dholbach dpm wilcooke popey and others :*
<popey> thanks danialbehzadi !
<nhaines> This one's mine: http://i.imgur.com/6kQ45Wm.jpg
<popey> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<popey> what a cutie!
<nhaines> At picture time, I opened my door and he ran into my room and parked himself.
<mariogrip> popey: added http://mariogrip.github.io/ubuntu-cats/ sorry could not add the last one, cats only allowed :P
<mariogrip> nhaines: your cat added http://mariogrip.github.io/ubuntu-cats/
<dpm> :)
<popey> mariogrip: ok, take it from his twitter - http://twitter.com/salempope
<d0od> Best. Thing. Ever.
<mariogrip> he has his own twitter :O
<popey> you should also get http://www.kernelcat.com/ which belongs to Mirv - Timo Jyrinki
<popey> https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/11/3/110 for context
<popey> mariogrip: if your cat doesn't have its own twitter, you're failing as their minion
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/05/05/%23ubuntu-uos-plenary.html
<mariogrip> why not http://ubuntu-cats.com/
<mariogrip> popey: ha, the twitter tos probably does not allow non human accouns :P
<popey> hah, there are millions of non-human accounrsa
<popey> *accounts
<mariogrip> :P
<mariogrip> popey: here ya go: https://twitter.com/MissyUbuntuCat
<popey> haha
<popey> nice use of the e4 box
<mariogrip> :P
<popey> I'm sure Salem will grab the pro 5 box when it arrives ㋛
<mariogrip> haha :P
